# Lost ones and Family



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

******, Just this hour I found out that the wife of an expat I met several times in our Barangay passed away,,,,, from FB and my better half some weeks later. His bad or mine as Sam and I never hooked up on the world wide web nor expat sites other than simple meetings within our locale. Sam if you are on this site my thoughts are with you and your family.
Sincerely hope that if you are in Banks Poro in March/April that we can catch up. 

Sincerely yours,
Steve.


----------

